# hitching or driving to alaska



## thunderson5 (Jul 31, 2009)

when you get to canadian border what is required to continue on or if your hitching do you have to sneek across or do they let hitchers go on


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 31, 2009)

You need a passport, clean criminal / arrest record (they won't let me in for charges I was found innocent of) and proof that you have at least $300 to your name (this changes sometimes depending on the customs office, could be more or less). Its normally a good idea to tell them you have someone to stay with once you're in canada. Overall they ain't too happy about hitchers, but if you meet these requirements you'll most likely make it through.


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 1, 2009)

Bump Beegod Santana's post. You need at the bare minimum, a passport. The rest is up to Canadian immigration law - their website explains that in great detail.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess I should've mentioned that I'm only talking from personal experience and the experiences of friends who cross regulary. That said I would still try to have all the things I've mentioned. I've known plenty of people who've been turned around for not having enough cash and / or for having no contacts in canada. The last time I tried I was told that anyone with my # of felony arrests (4) would be rejected at any crossing, despite the fact that I have no felony convictons.


----------

